# Getting a rack unstuck from trailer hitch



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a little fender bender this morning - accidentally backed out of someone's driveway right into a US Mail truck. In my defense, there is a 8' hedge that totally blocks the view of any traffic. The truck ran right into the side of my 1UpUSA rack and bent it up pretty good. I talked to a guy at 1Up and it looks like we can fix it by replacing just the hitch bar. The only problem is that this thing is stuck like glue to the inside of that trailer hitch. Any suggestions for getting it out would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

get the rear in the air and start hammering from the back side.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

TwoTone said:


> get the rear in the air and start hammering from the back side.


Assuming it is loosened first, what he said ^^^


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Make sure your hitch is still straight. It might need replacing as well. If so, just leave the 1up hitch bar inside the hitch and disassemble the other 1up hardware (since you'll be replacing the hitch anyway).

If the hitch is ok and assuming you've loosened the 1up bolt, try to use a bar to pry the rack from the hitch. Use some mechanical advantage.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there some kind of clip/ bolt to be undone first? Oil or grease? Hammer with a cold chisel from the backside?


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

So I took it to U Haul this morning and those guys beat on it with a sledgehammer for about 30 minutes and finally got it out. They had to put it up on a rack and insert a steel rod from the front side of the hitch and beat on that rod to push it out. I could have never done this at home.

They didn't even charge me anything. Big thanks to U-Haul!


----------



## etrailer Expert (Mar 4, 2016)

Before continuing to use the hitch, I'd recommend giving it a close examination. The hitch being bent would be the obvious catch, but you'll also want to look for buckles in the powdercoat, which would indicate a problem that isn't obvious. Also look over the structure of the vehicle where the hitch attaches to ensure it hasn't been damaged either.

You're most likely okay, since it looks like your rack took the brunt of the beating. I'm glad UHaul took good care of you.


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

When my dirt bike rack was stuck when I first bought my car the hitch clearance was so tight. I just tied the carrier around a tree with a tow strap and drove off LOL snapped right off, but my hitch is completely straight. At first there was a loud BANG! and I thought I broke my hitch right off. Good times.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

outlaws said:


> When my dirt bike rack was stuck when I first bought my car the hitch clearance was so tight. I just tied the carrier around a tree with a tow strap and drove off LOL snapped right off, but my hitch is completely straight. At first there was a loud BANG! and I thought I broke my hitch right off. Good times.


I was just going to say that. Tree, telephone pole, something VERY sturdy.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I got my new part from 1UP in 3 days and the rack is as good as new. Better, actually, since I got a 2" hitch on my new car so I got the 2" rack. No more wobbling around back there. 1 have to say that 1UP makes really good quality stuff.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I see you've gotten it loose, but buy a plastic dead-blow hammer for future reference, and keep the tightening ball inside the 1Up greased. It gets stuck if you leave it in year round.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pointer.


----------

